# GPS Charts



## tony1982 (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.mattlphoto.com/mf_book.html


----------



## BrainO (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks-


----------



## FranBoatMan (May 1, 2007)

If you want coordinates for rapids,camps etc. to download onto a GPS check out rivermaps.net. No charge!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Buy the guide books from river maps as well.

I have them all and have used them all on rivers they cover with GPS. 

Every thing matches up and you know exactly where you are at on the rivers.


----------



## rbrain (Aug 30, 2010)

There is some info here but it looks like it is a work in progress. So far up to Indian Creek. You can download all access points, rapids, camps etc. to a GPX file and import it wherever.

Salmon River, Middle Fork - Boundary Creek to Cache Bar - River Brain


----------

